# FS: NEW Price ($135) 75 Gallon, Glass cover and black stand



## jay (Apr 21, 2010)

it has been sold


----------



## jay (Apr 21, 2010)

bump for the day! open to offers. 
or trades for cellphones


----------



## jay (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump for the day! Looking to move this before Xmas Dinner! Motivated to sell.


----------



## jay (Apr 21, 2010)

has been sold


----------



## jay (Apr 21, 2010)

bump I'm free this weekend,


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

Your inbox is full. If its free this weekend, I'm there tomorrow morning to pick it up.


----------



## Junior D (Apr 7, 2012)

DBam said:


> Your inbox is full. If its free this weekend, I'm there tomorrow morning to pick it up.


LOL!!

He said that he's free this weekend, not the tank!

Good value for the tank and stand!


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

Darn it, oh well thanks for editing Jay lol


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

DBam said:


> Darn it, oh well thanks for editing Jay lol


I seen it... said to myself "wow this is to good to be true" last night decided not to post then a few minutes later your did!

Good luck on the sale, still a decent price =)


----------



## jay (Apr 21, 2010)

apologize there was some confusion in my choice of words.


----------



## PlantedAquariums (Mar 24, 2012)

Hello Jay,
Is your aquarium still avaliable? I'm interested is so.. cheers T


----------



## jay (Apr 21, 2010)

PM sent.

Bump for the day


----------



## jay (Apr 21, 2010)

still available.!


----------



## jay (Apr 21, 2010)

to the top. bump!!


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

This is a good deal! I'm surprised that it is still around. How old is the tank? What's the condition of the glass n silicone?


----------



## jay (Apr 21, 2010)

bought the tank in Dec 08 brand new. condition of silicone is good. i have not used for the last 2 years. Just need to make space now. still holds water and no leaks.


----------



## atc (Jan 11, 2012)

pm sent....


----------

